# NE TTRS G2G date and route set! Who's in?



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

*UPDATED: NE TTRS and all other Audi nuts G2G date and route set! Who's in?*

The G2G will be April 14th with a rain date the 21st. Here is the plan...http://g.co/maps/jvtpe

10-11 meet at AWE
Tour the shop (my car will be up on a lift for exhaust viewing) and get to know each other

11-12 group drive to Westchester area
I276W to 202S to Paoli Pike exit. Drive through Westchester and pick up Rt 896

12-2 lunch at the Northbrook Orchard on 896
Group picture op, exhaust comparison video, lunch and chatter
AWE exhaust and GIAC sampling...ride alongs or solo drives in my car around the orchard

2-3 scenic drive to The Whip Tavern
Stop at The Whip for beverage and more chatter and group shots and car swapping if anyone is interested. Group drive of the circuit...841-842-Newark Rd-82-841-842 then proceed to 82-926-100 along the Brandywine River. Cross over Rt 1 and continue on Rt 100S to Montchanin Rd for final group shot and chatter at Brandywine River Park or DuPont Country Club...I'm a member, so we won't get kicked out!









4-? Departures from Rt202/I95 access ramp or score a great dinner at Krazy Kats or gourmet pizza at Elizabeth's or fun bar and grill at Buckley's Tavern on Rt52 or Lengend's in DCC.

There are many hotel and B&B choices if people want to spend the night around the Brandywine River Valley or Wilmington area. I'm happy to help with things to do on Sunday before you'd head home.

I'm looking forward to having a great day and hopefully the first of many G2G's!


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

No question; I'm in!

Thanks for your effort in putting this all together, it has all the makings of being epic!


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

And anyone arriving Friday night and looking for activites or drinking partners feel free to contact me.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

Man, that AWE exhaust does sound pretty damn good. Kinda wish I was still living in VA so I could meet up with you guys.

- Jeremy -


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

Aww, why does CA have to be so far away from VA? :banghead:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

redz9269 said:


> And anyone arriving Friday night and looking for activites or drinking partners feel free to contact me.


DiTTo!:beer:


----------



## krenshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow, this looks like an awesome G2G... I'm close by and would love to see AWE and your car, Black BeauTTy.

Will let you know shortly if I'm in!


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

I can't wait to see all these TTRS's in one place!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Here is the planned route. Come and join in on the fun!!!

http://g.co/maps/jvtpe


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

TT owners are welcome too right?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Of course, everyone is welcomed!


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

Wish I could make it, but date doesn't work. I was really hoping that I could take a close look at your AWE setup. Now I will have to rely on reports from other TTRS owners that will be part of your GTG. Have fun!


----------



## krenshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

Alright, this new guy is in... add me to the list!

Looking forward to meeting everyone and getting some photos of all these RS's gathered together!


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

krenshaw said:


> Alright, this new guy is in... add me to the list!
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone and getting some photos of all these RS's gathered together!


Excellent! PM or email me (I think I gave it to you) if you need directions to the area - I'm familiar with CT and area AWE is located.


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

We've got an out-of-towner from Calgary who might join us - but we'll need to find someone to pair him up with - I've already got 3 vying to ride shotgun in my car. Anyone available let me know and I'll put you two in contact. Otherwise I guess we'll be enlisting a chase car.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

krenshaw said:


> Alright, this new guy is in... add me to the list!
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone and getting some photos of all these RS's gathered together!


Hit me with your email, I got your specs off the earlier post you made with the awesome pics. You're on the list!:wave:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

TheSandeman said:


> TT owners are welcome too right?


You're added to the list! :wave:

What color is your car?


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> You're added to the list! :wave:
> 
> What color is your car?


08 Audi TT 3.2 VR6 (had to add it in ) Coupe - Ice Silver Metallic


NeverOEM, you coming? i have a feeling youll be local for this one :laugh:


----------



## nj_v-dub (Aug 27, 2008)

Hopefully it'll be on the rain date, I'll be away the 14th. Anyways, if I'm not there, I wish everyone lots of fun. I would of loved to have my RS there.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

nj_v-dub said:


> Hopefully it'll be on the rain date, I'll be away the 14th. Anyways, if I'm not there, I wish everyone lots of fun. I would of loved to have my RS there.


Too bad. Maybe it'll rain and you'll luck out. We have a quite a group already signed up. PM me your contact info for future engagements.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Here is another G2G up in NY that was posted on the QW MK1 forum...

http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt/msgs/194240.phtml


----------



## krenshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

I have a feeling that this meet is going to be epic 

Thanks for setting this all up Black BeauTTy!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

krenshaw said:


> I have a feeling that this meet is going to be epic
> 
> Thanks for setting this all up Black BeauTTy!


We have 10 signed up already! :thumbup: We need a couple more RS colors to round out the rainbow. Come on guys and gals, we need Ibis, Sepang and Misano to complete the deck. :wave:


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Here is another G2G up in NY that was posted on the QW MK1 forum...
> 
> http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt/msgs/194240.phtml


I actually know the organizer of that cruise! James is a great dude and has been doing this and many other cruises for years now.


Sent from my iPhone4.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

We're at 13 plus another 4 that are checking schedules! We still need a few more RS colors to round it out...Ibis, Misano and Sepang...come on and join the fun! :wave:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Giving this a little bump and looking for a few more RS's to round out the rainbow. :wave:


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Giving this a little bump and looking for a few more RS's to round out the rainbow. :wave:


Sent you an email - may have another to add to the collection although not sure what color his was- hoping it's the Misano that's been spotted occasionally.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

*bump*

Sounds like we will be having an APR tuned car out for camparisons sake. Been almost a month so I figured a few more RS owners now out there who may be up for this G2G  

Still good for April 14th with a rain date for the 21st?


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

YYC Dubber said:


> Sounds like we will be having an APR tuned car out for camparisons sake. Been almost a month so I figured a few more RS owners now out there who may be up for this G2G
> 
> Still good for April 14th with a rain date for the 21st?


 Yep, we are still on...18 confirmed with 8 TTRS's of various states of tune. We should have great comparisons for everyone online. I'll be GIAC tuned, others will be APR, some have Milltek, I have AWE, some with OEM sport, some with just OEM...should be great!


----------



## fourtunes (Sep 16, 2011)

neonova6 said:


> Aww, why does CA have to be so far away from VA? :banghead:


 We should organize a Bay Area TT-RS GTG when the weather improves. We should have at least three cars, right?


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

fourtunes said:


> We should organize a Bay Area TT-RS GTG when the weather improves. We should have at least three cars, right?


 I'm in! We'll have to come up with a good road to drive.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Grrr, I am on call that weekend. No chance of coming.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

DrDomm said:


> Grrr, I am on call that weekend. No chance of coming.


 Too bad, we need a Phantom RS. Anyone????


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> Grrr, I am on call that weekend. No chance of coming.





Black BeauTTy said:


> Too bad, we need a Phantom RS. Anyone????


 I can drop the S off and borrow DrDomm's RS for the weekend. Problem solved!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

qtroCUB said:


> I can drop the S off and borrow DrDomm's RS for the weekend. Problem solved!


 LOL, I like the way you think!


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

qtroCUB said:


> I can drop the S off and borrow DrDomm's RS for the weekend. Problem solved!


 Did you get your car out of storage? I don't want your beater A4 

And no fair, changing your screen name.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> Did you get your car out of storage? I don't want your beater A4
> 
> And no fair, changing your screen name.


 Yeah with the nice weather I got the S out this past weekend. Brakes, rear sway and drive train stabilizer go on this weekend. 

Yeah, wanted to get it inline with my other internet personas. 


Meetup note... I will bring the VCDS (VagCom) if anyone wants to use it. Just make sure you know which codes you want changed.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I'll bring mine too to help folks out with some custom configuring.


----------

